# Toaster Oven?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Would like a good one; suitable for roasting chicken. Anyone tried one like this? If so, what brand. Have looked on CL; most are just nasty dirty. Not willing to spend the time cleaning up.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Toaster ovens ain't for roasting chicken (they're not roomy enough). More like for heating pastries and making...toast.


----------



## lindamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a countertop oven by Oster. Got it at WalMart for 97 dollars. It will hold a large frozen pizza, convection oven, does great cookies, casseroles, homemade bread, and brownies. Will hold a small turkey although I haven't tried one yet. I have found that I need to reduce the temperature a little. I haven't used my large oven in the 2 years since getting the countertop oven. I really like mine. Seems like it was a little slow for making toast. I rarely ever make toast.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have a GE convection toaster oven that I use more than my big oven. YES, you can roast a whole chicken in one and it does a really good job. A toaster oven uses a whole lot less energy than a big oven too....although, it's not worth a ---- for making toast! LOL


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

My somewhat limited knowledge of electricity says that anything that runs on 110-120 is not nearly as efficient as something that runs on 220. I could be wrong. Anyone know anything about electricity?

Are the countertop ovens "roaster ovens"? Do they brown the chicken? Can you bake a cake?


----------



## lindamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

suitcase sally--they will brown a chicken and bake a cake. They heat up quicker than a large oven and don't heat the whole kitchen like a large oven will. Mine will cook anything I put in it and it does a good job with the exception of toast and this could be user error. It holds a 9X11 cake pan and an XL pizza. It's really just a small version of a large oven.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought a GE tabletop oven in the summer of 2011 at WM for $50, set it up on an old baker's rack on my back porch, and have been using it exclusively for all my baking ever since. The temp is true, it bakes evenly, and was a lifesaver as far as heat in the kitchen and my electric bill.

We replaced my electric stove with gas last winter but I still use the tabletop oven for all my baking...haven't even changed the jets in the gas oven for propane yet.

May not be the BEST $50 I ever spent, but it's close.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We only have a toaster oven. They are not what they were years ago. They are bigger and have more options. Ours will do anything a range oven will, except the extra large jobs. It has convection and a nice rotisserie for roasting a chicken, kabobs or other meats. It is nice to move it outdoors in the summer. It does warm our kitchen/dining/living area in the winter when we use it a lot. Bread, cakes, cupcakes, meats, even stews can be cooked in it. We love it. Summers we use a grill a lot but the toaster oven does the rest....James


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Funny to see this thread here because we were just talking last night about getting one of the portable ovens and glad to see that so many people have them and like them. We will be getting one this weekend probably.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

James, what brand is yours?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Would like a good one; suitable for roasting chicken. Anyone tried one like this? If so, what brand. Have looked on CL; most are just nasty dirty. Not willing to spend the time cleaning up.


Walmart had a very large convection toaster for $99...it looked pretty slick.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

lindamoo said:


> I have a countertop oven by Oster. Got it at WalMart for 97 dollars. It will hold a large frozen pizza, convection oven, does great cookies, casseroles, homemade bread, and brownies. Will hold a small turkey although I haven't tried one yet. I have found that I need to reduce the temperature a little. I haven't used my large oven in the 2 years since getting the countertop oven. I really like mine. Seems like it was a little slow for making toast. I rarely ever make toast.


This is the one I was talking about...


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> My somewhat limited knowledge of electricity says that anything that runs on 110-120 is not nearly as efficient as something that runs on 220. I could be wrong. Anyone know anything about electricity?
> 
> Are the countertop ovens "roaster ovens"? Do they brown the chicken? Can you bake a cake?


110/220...if the wattage of the device is the same the energy used from either source will be the same.

q in = q = out


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

lindamoo said:


> I have a countertop oven by Oster. Got it at WalMart for 97 dollars. It will hold a large frozen pizza, convection oven, does great cookies, casseroles, homemade bread, and brownies. Will hold a small turkey although I haven't tried one yet. I have found that I need to reduce the temperature a little. I haven't used my large oven in the 2 years since getting the countertop oven. I really like mine. Seems like it was a little slow for making toast. I rarely ever make toast.


I think mine is the same one. I use it for everything, cooks just fine. Even heating, made a roast today with potatoes and carrots. it does not cook toast well, completely dries out the bread.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Here it is Sandra Oster TSSTTVXLDG Extra-Large Convection Toaster Oven - Walmart.com


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> James, what brand is yours?


Hamilton Beach. We paid $69.99 on sale at BiMart 3 years ago. I think this one is close to ours, just a newer model. Ours is all stainless....James

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Hamilto..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone got an opinion on a Cuisinart one? Can get a $150 one for $30 from CL. People got 2 as wedding gifts.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I have an Oster, bought from Costco. I use it all the time. I've had it for 3 or 4 years now, the first counter top oven I've ever owned. I made brownies in it last night, an enchilada casserole the day before. I've baked whole chickens in it, and they were very good. I don't toast bread in it, but anything you need to heat or cook in an 8x8 dish works great.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll have to look and see what ours is.
We got it at khols really cheap cause we had a ton of khols cash and 30% off the sale price.
I love it. 
It has all the options.
I do rotisery a smaller chicken and occasionally a joint of meat. 
Need to make a Gyro loaf and try that soon.
I also exclusively use it for pizza.
Biscuits and such also. No need to Fire the range oven up.

I have not seen them in kohls but I'm thinking this is the one. Our may be just a bit bigger though.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Hamilto...&s_kwcid=PTC!pla!!!39527561559!g!!15129652239

I was not real big on counter top appliances but again Love it! Great if your only cooking for two.

The other thing I love is the Electric Griddle. Again a score at khols, 
Have griddle plates,Grill pates and waffle plates. 
Again have not seen it in stock since but was larger then anything they offer now.
You can either use it like a sandwich press (panni maker) or open it up all the way. 

Its also handy for a quick and easy clean up meal. 

I'll do the bacon or sausage on the stove in a pan and whip you the waffles on it, and prior to turning it of also do the scrambles eggs on it.. They really fluff up unlike in the fry pan.

I also love doing toasted sandwich's as well as chicken breasts. Which come out great and pretty quick too.

Did 3 lbs of chicken the other night, let it rest sliced on the Bias and served it on pitas with peppered maple Bacon, Good dose of ranch dressing and some lettuce and it was Delicious. 
Could of used some tomatoes but was still great. May be adding ham next time around.
Was already request to make them again soon.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I JUST LOVE THE AUCTION!!!

I went to Meijers a week or so ago looking at counter top ovens and found one I like. I told DH that's what I wanted for Christmas. A few days later I went to the auction and found this. 

http://www.hsn.com/kitchen-dining/w...-convection-oven-rotisserie_p-4340847_xp.aspx

It's much bigger than a toaster oven. This one looks like it was never used. Spotlessly clean inside and out. I got it for $56!!


----------

